# forensic science, forensics



## Palavra (Jan 2, 2009)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά. 
Πώς τη λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτήν την επιστήμη;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forensics
Σκέφτηκα ιατροδικαστική αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Εγκληματολογία πάλι είναι άλλο. Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2009)

Είναι το «δικαστική» στο «ιατροδικαστική», δηλαδή η επιστήμη στην υπηρεσία της εξιχνίασης υποθέσεων που ενδιαφέρουν τη δικαιοσύνη, δεν περιορίζεται στην ιατροδικαστική, αλλά οι περισσότεροι Ευρωπαίοι μεταφράζουν σε «ιατροδικαστική» (Medicina legal, Medicina forense, Médecine légale κ.λπ.). Άλλοι παντρεύουν τα δύο που ανέφερες και λένε «ιατροδικαστική - εγκληματολογία». Ένα ολόκληρο άρθρο εδώ με διάφορους ειδικούς του χώρου δεν αναφέρει κάποιον νεότερο όρο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Δυστυχώς ο όρος επεκτείνεται και σε μη νομικά, π.χ. μας χτύπησε ο σκληρός και έχουμε μέσα την απόδειξη του 36ου Θεωρήματος του Λουμπαρδέοντος του Ελληνοσύρου σε _συνοπτική_ μορφή (64.871 σελίδες Latex). Tο πάμε κάθιδροι σε data recovery, ή data forensics!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το data forensics αναφέρεται στην άντληση από σκληρό δίσκο (ιδίως εάν έχει επιχειρηθεί από τον κάτοχό του να σβηστούν ή να αλλοιωθούν τα περιεχόμενά του) στοιχείων που είναι να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε ανακριτική έρευνα ή δικαστική διαδικασία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2009)

Το «computer forensics» έχει αρκετά ευρήματα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, με αποδόσεις του τύπου «Ανίχνευση και ιχνηλάτηση (να το κάνουμε «ιχνηλασία»;) του ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος» αλλά και «δικανική (!) υπολογιστών». Ώρα είναι να αρχίσει να αγορεύει το κομπιούτερ μου...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Για το _δικανική_ φταίει το Polylexicon της Magenta, διότι έτσι αποδίδει το _forensic_.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Και forensic linguistics, έτσι για να έχουμε να λέμε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Πού έχουμε μείνει εδώ; Στο ότι δεν έχει προταθεί όρος-ομπρέλα; Στο ότι κάποιοι βολεύονται με την _ιατροδικαστική_ και άλλοι με την _εγκληματολογία_ και άλλοι με την _ανίχνευση_, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση — και άσ' τους να βουρλίζονται;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Είχα στο μυαλό μου προτάσεις για τον όρο του τίτλου. Από εκεί και έπειτα, μπορούμε να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό να βρεθεί όρος-ομπρέλα ή όχι. Έδωσα τον αποπάνω σύνδεσμο με την εξής σκέψη: ίσως να μην μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε έναν μόνο όρο, υπάρχει ωστόσο το ενδεχόμενο να καταλήξουμε σε Χ μετάφραση όταν αφορά δικαστήριο/έρευνα/εγκληματολογία και Ψ μετάφραση όταν αφορά κάτι τεχνικό/άλλο.

Αν πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να το ξεχωρίσουμε, θα μπορούσα να ανοίξω άλλο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αν πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να το ξεχωρίσουμε, θα μπορούσα να ανοίξω άλλο νήμα.


Μπα, δεν είμαι οπαδός του πολυνηματισμού στο φόρουμ. Μπορεί να μπει τίτλος ένα σκέτο forensic και να του αλλάξουμε τα φώτα στη συνέχεια και, αν καταλήξουμε κάπου, να προστεθούν τα ευρήματα στο πρώτο μήνυμα για όποιον βαριέται να τα διαβάζει όλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2009)

Εγώ λοιπόν λέω να καταπιαστώ με το _computer forensics_ (ή, καλύτερα, _digital forensics_). Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι η απόδοση «ανίχνευση και ιχνηλάτηση του ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος» είναι λανθασμένη, διότι η επιστήμη των digital forensics δεν χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά στο ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα (κάθε άλλο!) — κι άστε που δεν αναφέρεται καν η _ανάλυση_ της ψηφιακής πληροφορίας, που τη μετατρέπει σε ψηφιακό αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. (Για το πώς φτάσαμε στη «*δικανική υπολογιστών», απάντησα ήδη.)

Μια που με (μας) ζορίζει η απόδοση του _forensics_, έριξα μια ματιά στο πώς αποδίδεται ο όρος _digital forensics _σε άλλες γλώσσες. Οι Γάλλοι λένε _informatique légale_, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να μας εμπνεύσει και να εισηγηθούμε κι εμείς τη _δικαστική πληροφορική_ ή —μονολεκτικά— την _ψηφιοδικαστική_ (κατά το _ιατροδικαστική_). Οι Ρώσοι από την άλλη προτιμούν το программно-техническая (ή απλούστερα компьютерная) экспертиза, που μας δίνει ιδέες για _πληροφορική πραγματογνωμοσύνη_ (ανάμεσα στις δύο λέξεις θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί και το _δικαστική_).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Επ' ευκαιρία μηνύματος του Costas αλλού, να προσθέσω τις εξής αποδόσεις για το forensic linguistics:
Δικαστική γλωσσολογία, με ευρήματα και από το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου.
Εγκληματολογική γλωσσολογία, πάλι από το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου αλλά με μόνο ένα εύρημα.
Και ένα εγκληματολογική γλωσσική ανάλυση από ένα ιστολόγιο, όρος κατά τη γνώμη μου ανακριβής.

Από ό,τι ξέρω, ο κλάδος αυτός και οι τεχνικές του δεν περιλαμβάνονται ακόμα στις υπερσύγχρονες μεδόθους της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., ούτε χρησιμοποιούνται από το άρτια καταρτισμένο προσωπικό της, που φροντίζει για την άριστη και άμεση διαλεύκανση όλων των εγκλημάτων και μας κάνει όλους να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς και προστατευμένοι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2009)

Ίσως όχι, αλλά τίποτα δεν τους εμποδίζει να καλέσουν ειδήμονες από το εξωτερικό... :)


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jan 22, 2009)

*δικανική γλωσσολογία*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Ο συνάδελφος Γ. Κοτζόγλου, ο οποίος διδάσκει _forensic linguistics _στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, έχει επιλέξει την απόδοση *δικανική *γλωσσολογία.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## curry (Jan 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Από ό,τι ξέρω, ο κλάδος αυτός και οι τεχνικές του δεν περιλαμβάνονται ακόμα στις υπερσύγχρονες μεδόθους της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., ούτε χρησιμοποιούνται από το άρτια καταρτισμένο προσωπικό της, που φροντίζει για την άριστη και άμεση διαλεύκανση όλων των εγκλημάτων και μας κάνει όλους να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς και προστατευμένοι.



Και περήφανοι, και περήφανοι!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Επιστρέφουμε, δηλαδή, στην απόδοση του forensic ως «δικανικός», όπως είπε ο Ζάζουλας στην αρχή του νήματος. Έχω την αίσθηση ωστόσο ότι δεν καλύπτει απόλυτα όλες τις εννοιολογικές εκφάνσεις του forensic, ή όχι;

Από την άλλη, θα μου πείτε, αν συμφωνήσουμε όλοι σχετικά με το σημαίνον, εύκολα καταλήγουμε στο σημαινόμενο ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει αρχικά 100% αντιστοιχία :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Χμ, δηλαδή ο δικανικός "Υπέρ Αδυνάτου" λόγος του Λυσία που διδαχτήκαμε στο σχολείο ήταν forensic speech;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2009)

_Δικανικός_ είναι αυτός που έχει σχέση με τις δίκες εν γένει (και με τις αγορεύσεις κατά τη διεξαγωγή των δικών, ειδικότερα). Η δική μου ένσταση είναι ότι το επίθετο _forensic_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται κατ' αποκλειστικότητα για πράγματα που σχετίζονται με δίκες. Μπορεί το αποτέλεσμα μίας forensic έρευνας να μην καταλήξει ποτέ στις αίθουσες ή (ιδίως όταν μιλούμε για digital forensics) εξαρχής να μην προοριζόταν για χρήση σε δικαστήριο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 22, 2009)

Η επιλογή του επιθέτου "δικανικός" ΄(ιδίως στην περίπτωση του όρου "δικανική γλωσσολογία", για τον οποίο θα νόμιζε κάποιος ότι αφορά την ανάλυση δικανικών αγορεύσεων) μου φαίνεται επικίνδυνη. Αφενός, όπως ορθότατα παρατηρεί ο Zazula, "το επίθετο forensic δεν χρησιμοποιείται κατ' αποκλειστικότητα για πράγματα που σχετίζονται με δίκες". Είναι τυχαίο ότι το Oxford English Dictionary παραθέτει δεύτερη κατά σειρά τη σημασία "relating to courts of law"; Αφετέρου, ποιός ο λόγος να προτιμήσουμε ένα "περιθωριακής" χρήσεως επίθετο, όπως το "δικανικός", με περίεργη ιστορία, καθόσον είχε αρχικώς "υποτιμητική χρήση" (βλ. ΛΝΕΓ) και εξειδικευμένο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο που παραπέμπει κυρίως στις αγορεύσεις; Το "δικαστικός" δεν αποτελεί ασφαλέστερη επιλογή, όσον αφορά τη δεύτερη σημασία του forensic (και το "εγκληματολογικός" για την πρώτη);


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Πάντως, αν αποφασίσουμε για την απόδοση του _forensics_ (ουσ.) ως _ιατροδικαστική_, θα μπορούσαμε να προτιμήσουμε το _ιατροδικαστική γλωσσολογία_, που παραπέμπει ταυτόχρονα και στην επιστημονική έρευνα που προηγείται της παρουσίασης στο δικαστήριο, αλλά και στην παρουσίαση αυτή, εάν υπάρξει.
Με δυο λόγια, θα προτιμούσα να βρούμε έναν όρο-ομπρέλα για το _forensics_, κατ' αρχάς.


----------



## curry (Jan 23, 2009)

Λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω αν η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. χρησιμοποιεί τέτοια μέθοδο, το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι την εφαρμόζουν στον προφορικό λόγο και βγάζουν μάλιστα και ταχύτατα συμπεράσματα. 
Δηλαδή, στην υπόθεση της απαγωγής του εφοπλιστή, σύμφωνα πάντα με κάποιους (τηλεοπτικούς) δημοσιογράφους (χμ...) οι απαγωγείς μιλούσαν με κρητική προφορά, που απαντάται μάλιστα μόνο στα χωριά του Μυλοποτάμου. Όχι παίζουμε. Οι δημοσιογράφοι προχώρησαν, λέγοντας ότι αποκλείεται έτσι η ανάμειξη των Ζωνιανών - κι εγώ που νόμιζα η αγεωγράφητη ότι ανήκουν στην επαρχία Μυλοποτάμου... 
Ξέρω, θα μου πείτε ότι εντάξει, φωτισμένοι άνθρωποι είναι και εφαρμόζουν μια επιστημονική μέθοδο, αλλά πώς γίνεται να βγάζουν συμπεράσματα αφού κανένας δεν άκουσε τους απαγωγείς να μιλούν εκτός από τον εφοπλιστή και κάποιους οικείους του; Κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού εδώ εφαρμόζουμε με επιτυχία τη μέθοδο της τηλεπάθειας.

Και ιδού η απόδειξη, από το Ράδιο Αρβύλα.


----------



## crystal (Jan 23, 2009)

> Δηλαδή, στην υπόθεση της απαγωγής του εφοπλιστή, σύμφωνα πάντα με κάποιους (τηλεοπτικούς) δημοσιογράφους (χμ...) οι απαγωγείς μιλούσαν με κρητική προφορά, που απαντάται μάλιστα μόνο στα χωριά του Μυλοποτάμου. Όχι παίζουμε. Οι δημοσιογράφοι προχώρησαν, λέγοντας ότι αποκλείεται έτσι η ανάμειξη των Ζωνιανών - κι εγώ που νόμιζα η αγεωγράφητη ότι ανήκουν στην επαρχία Μυλοποτάμου...



Είμαι στο γραφείο κι έχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο! Πρέπει να αρχίσω να βλέπω ειδήσεις, όλα τα καλά τα χάνω!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

curry said:


> οι απαγωγείς μιλούσαν με κρητική προφορά, που απαντάται μάλιστα μόνο στα χωριά του Μυλοποτάμου.


Συνεπώς ένοχος είναι ο ηθοποιός που επαιζε τον Κρητικό στο Λούφα και Παραλλαγή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Η τέχνη, πάντως, είναι παλιά και τιμημένη. Σας θυμίζω την εναρκτήρια σκηνή στον _Πυγμαλίωνα_ (ή το _Ωραία μου κυρία_ στην εκδοχή μιούζικαλ), όπου ο καθηγητής Χίγκινς την έχει στήσει έξω από το Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν και μαντεύει από την προφορά τους πού γεννήθηκαν και μεγάλωσαν διάφοροι ταπεινής και λιγότερο ταπεινής καταγωγής. Όπως στην περίπτωση του Πίκερινγκ, που τον πρωτογνωρίζει εκεί: «Cheltenham, Harrow, Cambridge, and India». Δημοτικό, γυμνάσιο, πανεπιστήμιο, θητεία.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

In olive groves, shopping malls and cesspools, cormorants 'ardly ever 'appen.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, αν αποφασίσουμε για την απόδοση του _forensics_ (ουσ.) ως _ιατροδικαστική_, θα μπορούσαμε να προτιμήσουμε το _ιατροδικαστική γλωσσολογία_, που παραπέμπει ταυτόχρονα και στην επιστημονική έρευνα που προηγείται της παρουσίασης στο δικαστήριο, αλλά και στην παρουσίαση αυτή, εάν υπάρξει.
> Με δυο λόγια, θα προτιμούσα να βρούμε έναν όρο-ομπρέλα για το _forensics_, κατ' αρχάς.


Μα το -ιατρο δεν μπορεί να είναι κομμάτι της ομπρέλας. Το -ιατρο πάει στο (forensic) medicine. To forensic από μόνο του δεν μπορεί να μην αυτονομηθεί από το medicine, από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείται μαζί με άλλα ουσιαστικά και από τη στιγμή που ετυμολογικά αναφέρεται στο forum, και μέσω του forum στα δικαστήρια, όχι όμως και στα νεκροτομεία.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2009)

Το forensic όμως είναι πλέον science, γι' αυτό και μου γεννήθηκε η απορία και άνοιξα το νήμα. Και ιατροδικαστική να πούμε, πάλι ακριβείς δεν είμαστε (ξέρω τι σας λέω, είμαι στον ένατο κύκλο του C.S.I. )


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 10, 2009)

Εκτίμησα ιδιαίτερα τις παρατηρήσεις σας σε αυτό το νήμα και συζήτησα το θέμα με τον συνάδελφο κ. Κοτζόγλου, ο οποίος είναι ο πρώτος που δίδαξε το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο. Τον ευχαριστώ θερμά και από αυτή τη θέση.

Φυσικά, η πρότασή του δεν είναι οριστική ή τελειωτική, περιέχει όμως σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα. Με τον αγαπητό συνάδελφο συμφωνήσαμε και καταλήξαμε στις εξής διαπιστώσεις:

1) *εγκληματολογική γλωσσολογία*: Ο όρος είναι περιοριστικός, διότι ο κλάδος δεν εξετάζει μόνο εγκλήματα (από νομικής απόψεως), αλλά παντός είδους νομικές διαφορές που σχετίζονται με χρήση τής γλώσσας (π.χ. παραβιάσεις δικαιωμάτων, εμπορικού σήματος ή περιπτώσεις νομικών διαφορών και αγωγών που σχετίζονται με γλωσσική ασάφεια σε όρους, συμβόλαια κτλ).

2) *νομική γλωσσολογία*: Φαίνεται σωστότερος και επικαλυπτικός, πλην όμως δεν μεταφράζει τον αγγλικό αντίστοιχο και, επομένως, έχει χαμηλή ανακλητικότητα.

3) *δικαστική γλωσσολογία:* Δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι η επιστήμη εξετάζει μόνο υποθέσεις που φτάνουν στην αίθουσα του δικαστηρίου, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει. Πολύ πιο περιοριστικός θα ήταν ο όρος _ιατροδικαστική_, ο οποίος όμως παραπέμπει σε υποσύνολο της εγκληματολογίας.

4) *δικανική γλωσσολογία*: Θα μπορούσε δικαίως να θεωρηθεί ότι προσκρούει στα ίδια εμπόδια με τον όρο _δικαστική γλωσσολογία _(βλ. σημείο 3). Στην πραγματικότητα, όμως, αποτελεί σπανίως χρησιμοποιούμενο επίθετο, το οποίο απαντά κατά κανόνα σε σχεδόν στερεότυπα («φορμουλαϊκά») συμφράζομενα (π.χ. δικανικοί λόγοι κτλ). Αυτός ο λόγος ώθησε τον κ. Κοτζόγλου να προτιμήσει τον συγκεκριμένο όρο (αντί να πλάσει καινούργιο), μετατρέποντας το μειονέκτημά του σε πλεονέκτημα. Θεώρησε δηλαδή ότι είναι προτιμότερο να επιλέξει έναν σχεδόν παραγκωνισμένο όρο για να αποδώσει το αγγλ. _forensic linguistics_, παρά να μεταχειριστεί τους τετριμμένους και, ως εκ τούτου, αναγκαστικά οικειότερους όρους που μνημονεύθηκαν προηγουμένως. Είναι σοφότερο να επεκτείνουμε το πεδίο σημασιών ενός σπάνιου όρου (δικανικός) παρά να περιπλέξουμε τα πράγματα, ακόμη και αν κατ' ανάγκη δεν μπορούμε πλήρως να κυριολεκτήσουμε.

Το σκεπτικό αυτό έχει λογική βάση και προγραμματική επάρκεια, έχω δε τη γνώμη ότι επιλύει περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα εγείρει.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ λοιπόν λέω να καταπιαστώ με το _computer forensics_ (ή, καλύτερα, _digital forensics_). Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι η απόδοση «ανίχνευση και ιχνηλάτηση του ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος» είναι λανθασμένη, διότι η επιστήμη των digital forensics δεν χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά στο ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα (κάθε άλλο!) — κι άστε που δεν αναφέρεται καν η _ανάλυση_ της ψηφιακής πληροφορίας, που τη μετατρέπει σε ψηφιακό αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. (Για το πώς φτάσαμε στη «*δικανική υπολογιστών», απάντησα ήδη.)
> 
> Μια που με (μας) ζορίζει η απόδοση του _forensics_, έριξα μια ματιά στο πώς αποδίδεται ο όρος _digital forensics _σε άλλες γλώσσες. Οι Γάλλοι λένε _informatique légale_, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να μας εμπνεύσει και να εισηγηθούμε κι εμείς τη _δικαστική πληροφορική_ ή —μονολεκτικά— την _ψηφιοδικαστική_ (κατά το _ιατροδικαστική_). Οι Ρώσοι από την άλλη προτιμούν το программно-техническая (ή απλούστερα компьютерная) экспертиза, που μας δίνει ιδέες για _πληροφορική πραγματογνωμοσύνη_ (ανάμεσα στις δύο λέξεις θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί και το _δικαστική_).


Επειδή βέβαια δεν μου δίνει κανείς σημασία, νομίζετε πως εγώ θα το βάλω κάτω και θα σταματήσω ν' ασχολούμαι; 

Στο τεύχος 02/09 τού PC Magazine χρειάστηκαν οι άνθρωποι να δώσουν κι εκείνοι έναν ελληνικό όρο γι' αυτά με τα οποία καταπιάστηκα στο παραπάνω μήνυμα. Είπαν κι έγραψαν, λοιπόν:
*digital forensics = ψηφιακή εγκληματολογία *
*computer forensics = αναλυτική διερεύνηση υπολογιστή*

Για τη χρήση τού όρου _εγκληματολογία_ έχω ήδη εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις μου. Πάντως, μετά τις αναρτήσεις του Dr Moshe είμαι αναγκασμένος να συμφωνήσω τουλάχιστο με τη *δικανική πληροφορική*. Ωστόσο, τώρα που τα 'χετε όλα τα σχετικά και συναφή μαζεμένα, για πείτε κι εσείς τη γνώμη σας, παρακαλώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2009)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την ανάλυση που κατέθεσε εδώ ο Dr Moshe. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις με _forensic_ και _forensics_, το ελληνικό _δικανικός_ και _δικανική_ (που είναι και μετάφρασμα στα λεξικά της λατινικής) με μια καινούργια σημασία. Εγώ δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος. Για την ακρίβεια, θα προτιμούσα να βρούμε το θάρρος και να φτιάξουμε καινούργια λέξη, να κλέψουμε το λατινικό ίσως (_φορενσικός; φορενσική; _Άπαγε της βλασφημίας, ακούω) ή, αν θέλουμε το «φόρο» για το forum, να ξεθάψουμε και το _φορικός_ για το _forensic_.


Διευκρίνιση: Για το _φορικός_ αστειεύομαι, για το _φορενσικός_ καθόλου.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

*forensic audit | forensic accounting*

Δε θα πεθάνει ποτέ αυτό το νήμα!

_Forensic auditing could be defined as the application of auditing skills to situations that have legal consequences._

_Forensic accounting is the specialty practice area of accountancy that describes engagements that result from actual or anticipated disputes or litigation. "Forensic" means "suitable for use in a court of law", and it is to that standard and potential outcome that forensic accountants generally have to work._

Εδώ, ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης δίνει «ιατροδικαστική λογιστική»

_forensic audit Application of accounting methods to the tracking and collection of forensic evidence, usually for investigation and prosecution of criminal acts such as embezzlement or fraud. Also called forensic accounting._

Θα λέγαμε λοιπόν δικανική λογιστική, δικανικός έλεγχος; Σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ιατροδικαστικός για το τελευταίο, επειδή παραπέμπει αλλού.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2009)

Ο _δικανικός έλεγχος_ έχει πέντε ευρήματα, στα οποία το ένα αποδίδει το _forensic accountancy_ (είναι μετάφραση: http://www.pinkerton-europe.com/greek/corproate_fraud.htm), ενώ στα άλλα τέσσερα το _δικανικός_ δηλώνει τον σχετικό με τις δίκες, συχνά δε εναλλάσσεται με τον —αντιμετωπιζόμενο ως συνώνυμο από τους συγγραφείς— _δικαστικό έλεγχο_ (και δεν είναι πάντως τυχαίο πως όλα τους δεν αποτελούν μεταφράσεις, αλλά κείμενα γραμμένα εξ αρχής στην ελληνική: http://www.dikaiorama.gr/show_ar8ra.asp?ids=18, http://www.kostasbeys.gr/articles.php?s=5&mid=1479&mnu=3&id=17260, http://www.kis.gr/chronika-206.pdf, http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,dt=15.03.2003,id=41648248).

_Το περιεχόμενο μιας τέτοιας γνωμοδότησης, ως υιοθετούμενη πλέον συμπεριφορά από τους κρατικούς φορείς, υπόκειται σε *δικανικό έλεγχο* τόσο από τα πρωτοβάθμια όσο και από τα αναιρετικά δικαστήρια της χώρας, χωρίς να παρέχει καμία νομιμοποίηση στους εφαρμοστές της για το σύννομο ή μη της ελεγκτέας συμπεριφοράς τους._
_Στην περίπτωση κυρώσεων που επιβάλλονται από Αρχές-ρυθμιστές της αγοράς, ο δικαστικός έλεγχος είναι σήμερα μάλλον ατελής, όχι όμως τόσο λόγω του περιορισμού του σε ζητήματα νομιμότητας αλλά λόγω του τεχνικού χαρακτήρα της κρίσης την οποία διατυπώνουν οι εν λόγω Ανεξάρτητες Αρχές. Η ουσιαστικοποίηση του *δικανικού ελέγχου* δεν μπορεί να άρει το «άβατον» της τεχνικής κρίσης της Δίκης._ (Το κείμενο περιέχει το _δικανικός_ και σε αρκετές άλλες περιπτώσεις, χωρίς ποτέ να σχετίζεται με το _forensic_.)
_Σύμφωνα με μία τρίτη άποψη, οι Κριτές ασκούσαν ένα είδους νομικού και *δικανικού ελέγχου* σε θέματα που αφορούσαν όλες τις φυλές συνολικά._
_Η τηλεόραση, εξάλλου, που με συχνότητα και έμφαση προβάλλει σκηνές βίας, θα είχε επιτέλους την ευκαιρία να δείξει και το *δικανικό έλεγχο* της βίας, την τιμωρία των ενόχων και την αθώωση των αθώων»._ (Καθόλου τυχαίο, επίσης, ότι σε αυτό το κείμενο γίνεται δύο φορές αναφορά και σε _δικανικό διάλογο_, που δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να είναι _forensic_.)
Επομένως εκτιμώ ότι ο _δικανικός έλεγχος_ μάλλον δεν μπορεί, τουλάχιστον σε αυτήν τη φάση, να χρησιμοποιηθεί για μετάφρασμα του _forensic audit_, επειδή δεν διασφαλίζεται η αντιστρεψιμότητα (κάθε άλλο!).

Ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος που παρέθεσα (όπου _δικανικός έλεγχος_ = _forensic audit_), αποδίδει το _computer forensics_ «δικανική διαδικασία υπολογιστών». Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με κέρδισε η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση. Πάντως ήδη κυκλοφορούν (να 'ναι καλά η μηχανική μετάφραση) δικανικά εργαλεία PC τσεπών, οπότε μάλλον θα πλημμυρίσουμε σύντομα κι από πολλά τέτοια ευρήματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2009)

Kαι φυσικά έχουμε το International Association of Forensic Nurses και τον όρο forensic nursing που λογικά καλύπτεται από την ιατροδικαστική αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι οι γιατροί δεν θα χαρούν ιδιαίτερα αν αρχίσουμε να αποκαλούμε τους νοσηλευτές ιατροδικαστές. Επομένως; 
Πληροφοριακά είναι οι νοσοκόμες που συλλέγουν στοιχεία σε θέματα βιασμών, κακοποίησης ανηλίκων κλπ, το οποίο υποθέτω γίνεται εν Ελλάδι από το γραφείο του ιατροδικαστή που θα έχει και νοσοκόμες, αλλά η ύπαρξη διεθνούς οργανισμού για το αντικείμενο σημαίνει ότι έχει αναβαθμιστεί ο ρόλος τους. 
επομένως
Νοσοκομοδικαστική (έλεος!) 
Νοσηλευτική ιατροδικαστική
Εγκληματονοσηλευτική;
Εγκληματολόγος νοσηλευτής;
Βοηθός ιατροδικαστή (που παραπέμπει στο ότι θα είναι κι αυτός γιατρός;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Κάτι σχετικό που έλαβα σήμερα (δεν αποτελεί πρόταση, απλώς η ΕΠΥ είναι η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Επιστημόνων και Επαγγελματιών Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών):

Συνέδριο Ψηφιακής Εγκληματολογίας,
Ενδεικτικά Θέματα:
-Οικονομικά Εγκλήματα
-Εκπαίδευση & Επιμόρφωση Στην Εγκληματολογία
-Διερεύνηση Ψηφιακών Εγκλημάτων
-Δικτυακή Εγκληματολογία Και Ανάλυση Δεδομένων.

http://d-forensics.org/callforpapers.shtml


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 11, 2009)

Ο Ξυδόπουλος, πάντως, δίνει «δικαστική γλωσσολογία».


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Όπως θα είδες και στο ποστ του Dr Moshe, ο όρος αυτός είναι μάλλον ανακριβής.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά.
> Πώς τη λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτήν την επιστήμη;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forensics
> Σκέφτηκα ιατροδικαστική αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Εγκληματολογία πάλι είναι άλλο. Εσείς τι λέτε;


 
Γιατί εγκληματολογία είναι άλλο; Από όσο γνωρίζω, το forensics σε περιεχόμενο δικαστικό/αστυνομικό αποδίδεται κατεξοχήν ως εγκληματολογία/εγκληματολογικός...  Π.χ. 
_[FONT=&quot]
"Forensic [/FONT][FONT=&quot]examination[/FONT][FONT=&quot] of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]evidence[/FONT][FONT=&quot]": εξέταση των πειστηρίων στα εγκληματολογικά εργαστήρια[/FONT]_

Το παραπάνω αναφέρεται στο κομμάτι "glossary" του βιβλίου "On becoming blue" του Ιωάννη Πανούση (διδασκόμενη ύλη στις αστυνομικές ακαδημίες).

Αν αναφέρεσαι στον κλάδο της νομικής που καταπιάνεται με τον τομέα των εγκλημάτων, νομίζω ότι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έχουμε το φαινόμενο η ίδια λέξη να φέρει δυο διαφορετικά νοήματα που διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, δηλαδή άλλο πράγμα εννοεί ένας δικηγόρος ή φοιτητής νομικής όταν χρησιμοποιεί την συγκεκριμένη λέξη κι άλλο ένας επιστημονικός συνεργάτης/αξκός ειδικών καθηκόντων της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.

Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι έχω απαντήσει και τον όρο "εργαστηριακή" αντί για "εγκληματολογική" έρευνα/ανάλυση, όταν πρόκειται για στοιχεία/πειστήρια εγκλήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η συγκεκριμένη σύναψη που παραθέτεις μεταφράζεται πολύ ωραία με περίφραση. Ωστόσο, αν αναζητούσαμε όρο-ομπρέλα για το forensics, δύσκολα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε _εγκληματολογία_, ακριβώς για το λόγο που αναφέρεις. Έχω δηλαδή την εντύπωση ότι το ελληνικό _εγκληματολογία_ αποδίδει το αγγλικό criminology και όχι το criminalistics, το οποίο είναι ουσιαστικά η *forensic science*. Στα ελληνικά, όπως ειπώθηκε ως τώρα, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις καλυπτόμαστε με το *ιατροδικαστική **(επιστήμη)*, και σε κάποιες άλλες με τη χρήση του επιθέτου *εγκληματολογικός *συν ένα προσδιοριζόμενο ουσιαστικό. Ωστόσο, αναγκαστικά ως τώρα δε βλέπω να μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε με την ίδια άνεση έναν όρο που να μας καλύπτει όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχουν προαναφερθεί.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 6, 2010)

Συμφωνώ ότι ο όρος _"εγκληματολογία"_ στέκει, γιατί είναι πλέον ευρύτερος.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 6, 2010)

Δηλαδή, και η forensic anthropology, που δεν έχει κατανάγκην σχέση με το έγκλημα αλλά μπορεί να είναι και βοηθητική επιστήμη της ιστορίας (η ηρωίδα στη σειρά Bones, φἐρ' ειπείν, ασχολείται και με τα δύο είδη), θα αποδοθεί ως εγκληματολογική ανθρωπολογία; Εξαιρετικά παραπλανητικό μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 6, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση αναφέρεται κυρίως στο forensic science. Από εκεί και πέρα, όλα τα άλλα forensic είναι στο τραπέζι.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Εξαιρετικά παραπλανητικό μου φαίνεται.



Γιατί; Ανάλογα με το περιεχόμενο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και την ανάλογη εκδοχή... Αν όπως λες η "εγκληματολογική" δεν ταιριάζει, θα κοιτάξεις για κάτι άλλο.


----------



## gregan (Oct 6, 2013)

Τι θα λέγατε για {επιστήμη} προς επίρρωση εγκληματολογικών ερευνών; Όπου {επιστήμη} να μπαίνει ο κλάδος Ψυχολογία, Γλωσσολογία, Γραφολογία, κ. λπ. Ξέρω, περιφραστικό και βαρύ, αλλά μάλλον καλύπτει περισσότερα κατά την άποψή μου.
Ίσως να αφαιρέσουμε εκείνο το "επίρρωση" που σπάει κόκαλα και να το πούμε απλώς {επιστήμη} στο πλαίσιο εγκληματολογικής έρευνας.
Κι αν γίνουμε λίγο τοληρότεροι ίσως να το πούμε {επιστήμη] για εγκληματολογική έρευνα, λχ Ψυχολογία για εγκληματολογική έρευνα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το «computer forensics» έχει αρκετά ευρήματα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, με αποδόσεις του τύπου «Ανίχνευση και ιχνηλάτηση (να το κάνουμε «ιχνηλασία»;) του ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος» αλλά και «δικανική (!) υπολογιστών». Ώρα είναι να αρχίσει να αγορεύει το κομπιούτερ μου...


Αναβίωση νήματος: Σε επιμέλεια κειμένου θα διορθώνατε το "δικανική υπολογιστών" ως μετάφραση του computer forensics; Και πώς θα το κάνατε;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 5, 2015)

Δεδομένου ότι το σύμπαν ολόκληρο είχε σπεύσει να δηλώσει τον ενθουσιασμό του για την απόδοση "δικανικός", θα έλεγα να το κρατήσετε. Θα ακούσετε και το PC σας να εκφωνεί τον "Υπέρ Αδυνάτου", πράγμα ανεκτίμητο. 

[συγγνώμη, Αλεξάνδρα, εσύ δεν φταις σε τίποτε - εγώ θα έκανα λόγο για "διερεύνηση εγκληματικών πράξεων μέσω ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή"/ "ηλεκτρονική διερεύνηση εγκληματικών πράξεων" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο]


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2015)

Θενκς, Ρότζερ! Το είχα υποψιαστεί ότι μας κάθισε στο σβέρκο αυτή η "Δικανική".


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 5, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Θενκς, Ρότζερ! Το είχα υποψιαστεί ότι μας κάθισε στο σβέρκο αυτή η "Δικανική".



:) [έ, λιγουλάκι...]


----------



## gkorf (Nov 23, 2018)

Τι λέτε για όρο ομπρέλα το νεολογισμό _Εξιχνιαστική_;
Λειτουργεί και σαν επίθετο και σαν ουσιαστικό, πχ:
Εξιχνιαστική Γλωσσολογία
Εξιχνιαστική Υπολογιστών (ή Ψηφιακών Δεδομένων)
Νοσηλευτική Εξιχνιαστική


----------



## gregan (Aug 9, 2019)

*forensic psychiatry - συμπλήρωμα στην προηγούμενη πρότασή μου.*



gregan said:


> Τι θα λέγατε για {επιστήμη} προς επίρρωση εγκληματολογικών ερευνών; Όπου {επιστήμη} να μπαίνει ο κλάδος Ψυχολογία, Γλωσσολογία, Γραφολογία, κ. λπ. Ξέρω, περιφραστικό και βαρύ, αλλά μάλλον καλύπτει περισσότερα κατά την άποψή μου.
> Ίσως να αφαιρέσουμε εκείνο το "επίρρωση" που σπάει κόκαλα και να το πούμε απλώς {επιστήμη} στο πλαίσιο εγκληματολογικής έρευνας.
> Κι αν γίνουμε λίγο τοληρότεροι ίσως να το πούμε {επιστήμη] για εγκληματολογική έρευνα, λχ Ψυχολογία για εγκληματολογική έρευνα.



Μόλις μετέφρασα το rättspsykiatriska utredningen (σουηδικά, ήτοι forensic psychiatric investigation) ως"ψυχιατρικό κομμάτι της έρευνας". Πιστεύω πως ούτε το αγγλικό forensic (μεταφραζόμενο είτε ως αγοραίος λόγος, είτε ως δικανικό ή δικαστικό, άλλη μετάφραση δεν έχουμε) αποδίδει πιστά. Το Λεξικό της Οξφόρδης έχει την πρώτη εμφάνιση της λέξης το 1659, αλλά δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Σύμβαση είναι και το forensic. Επειδή όμως όλα αυτά τα επιστημονικά πεδία χρησιμοποιούνται προς επίρρωση της αστυνομικής έρευνας και ως αποδείξεις σε επικείμενη δίκη, θα μπορούσαμε ως όρο ομπρέλα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "τεκμηριωτικός" (τεκμηριωτική γλωσσολογία, τεκμηριωτική ψυχιατρική ανάλυση κ.ο.κ):blink:


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2019)

Ήθελα να δω την πορεία των αποδόσεων του όρου στις μεταφράσεις της ΕΕ και κατέληξα με αυτή τη μικρή συλλογή:

forensics > ιατροδικαστική (1962)
Clinical forensics equipment and supplies > Εξοπλισμός και προμήθειες ιατροδικαστικής (2007)
digital forensics > ψηφιακή εγκληματολογική έρευνα (2014)
Hellenic Police Forensic Science Division > Διεύθυνση Εγκληματολογικών Ερευνών 
nuclear forensics > πυρηνική εγκληματολογία (2018)
forensic service providers > πάροχοι δικανικών υπηρεσιών (2019)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2019)

Όσο για το _forensic psychiatry_ έχουμε ήδη την εξής ορολογία:

*forensic psychiatry* > ψυχιατροδικαστική (π.χ. https://www.newseae.gr/component/tags/tag/elliniki-psyxiatrodikastiki-etaireia-epsde)

*forensic psychiatrist* > ψυχιατροδικαστής


----------

